# 1920'S Timepiece & Direction Finder



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

An eco-friendly concept watch.

Zero carbon footprint Solar GPS & Timepiece, no springs or batteries, no maintenance.

100% solar powered. :thumbup:


----------

